# مجموعة خرائط لدور سكن عراقيه من تصميمي ارجو ان تفيد الاعضاء



## المهندس ياسر79 (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم اخواني الاعزاء مجموعة خرائط لدور سكن عراقية بمختلف المساحات 
طبعا الخرائط من تصميمي ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها 
اذا اعجبتكم ردوا بشكرا 
واذا لم تعجبكم ايضا ردوا بشكرا 
واي عضو عنده نقد على اي خريطه ارجو ان يضعه لاعرف مكامن الضعف في تصاميمي
وشكرا ​ 
للتحميل ​ 

انقر هنا​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/9284524556b77a3c/​ 
او هنا​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dhx98pn5d8th26k​ 

او هنا​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4USDLX7X​


----------



## كمال المجاهد (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي
المخططات أكثر من رائعة


----------



## hameedalwan (22 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## saifalshalchy (23 يوليو 2011)

thanks a lote


----------



## civil devel (23 يوليو 2011)

جاري التحميل يسلموووو


----------



## رساله المعتوق (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكور...مخططات جميله


----------



## رساله المعتوق (23 يوليو 2011)

ياريت مخططات لمساحات اقل من 200 متر مربع..يعني لمساحة 100 مترمربع..ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (28 يوليو 2011)

تشكر اخوية اخوك مهندس عراقي


----------



## ahmed abdalrazk (2 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر​


----------



## العراقي الهلالي (2 أغسطس 2011)

خرائط جميلة ويا حبذا لو طورت الواجهات لانها قديمة وتحتاج اعادة نظر اما من ناحية التشغيل فهي مناسبة للعوائل العراقية شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (18 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكرا*


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (18 أغسطس 2011)

*خرائط اكثر من روعة
شكرا*


----------



## ziyad3a (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وياريت اذا كان هنالك المزيد من الخرائط ان تضعها في المنتدى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jalal dohan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ياسر


----------



## حمزة الشمري (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس النجفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور بس ياريت طابقين


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي . عندي ارض بمساحه 150م واجهه 7.5 م ونزال يعني عمق 20م ورايد ابني عليهه طابق ارضي يتكون من غرفتين نوم وموزع واستقبال واكيد مطبخ وحمام والتواليت يكون خارجي والدرج ايضا يكون خارجي اذا امكن يعني البيت بدون بيتونه . وشكرا الكم [email protected]


----------



## halimk (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا مبدع


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده . اني عندي قطعه ارض مساحه 150م واجهه 7.5 م ونزال يعني العمق 20م ورايد ابني عليهه بيت ارضي يشمل غرفتين نوم وموزع (هول) واستقبال (غرفه ضيوف) واكيد مطبخ وحمام ويكون التواليت خارجي . بالاضافه الى الدرج يكون خارجي ايضا يعني البيت بدون بيتونه . اكون ممنون اذا اكو خريطه مرتبه وحلوه اني اهم شي عندي اتكون بيهه غرفتين نوم . وشاكر تعاونكم ولكم التوفيق ما اريد اثقل عليكم بس اذا امكن ارسالها عبر الايميل بارك الله بيكم [email protected]


----------



## علاء الصراف (30 يوليو 2012)

مجهود رائع بس ياريت مساحة 150 متر


----------



## صقر البوادي (30 يوليو 2012)

عاش العراق وعاش ابناء العراق مخططات غاية الروعة


----------



## كريم غانم (15 أغسطس 2012)

رائع وجميل


----------



## mohammedh71 (16 أغسطس 2012)

عاشت ايدك مهندس ياسر


----------



## خليل السبتي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك ايها المهندس المبدع على جهودك متمنبا لك النجاح


----------



## المهندس غزوان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك ابو سميره ياغالي


----------



## sabahs (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا" للمجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس فراس الخفاجي (19 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## aburawan (14 ديسمبر 2013)

والله عاشت ايدك وجاري التنزيل


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 فبراير 2014)

خرائط جميلة، هل هناك واجهات؟


----------

